# Antique bicycles selling at auction tomorrow, Dec. 3 Lancaster, Ohio



## Dixe@DAFAuction (Dec 2, 2022)

Hi All,
Just an FYI. There are 4 antique and 2 vintage bicycles selling tomorrow, December 3rd at live auction in Lancaster, Ohio.
Here's the link: http://dafauction.com/
Early Bicycles: Rare 1904/05 Thomas (Springfield, OH) Ladies Bicycle w/Wood Wheel Rims & Fancy Sprocket Guard; 1896 Elmore Bicycle w/wood wheels (Clyde, OH), Tribune 1898 “Blue Streak” Bicycle by Black Manuf. Co Erie, PA; E.H. Smith “Albatross” Ladies Bicycle w/Skirt Protector, 1940’s Shelby Traveler Girl’s Bicycle (Shelby, OH), 1960’s Schwinn Boys Bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2022)

@Blue Streak


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2022)

Worth checking out if anyone is close.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 2, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 3, 2022)

Wonder if any fellow cabe members went? If so I'd like to know who and how much on the girls Thomas?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 3, 2022)

That Thomas is luscious!  Hopefully a CABER got her.


----------



## Dixe@DAFAuction (Dec 5, 2022)

I was selling in another ring, but I believe the Thomas sold for around $125/$150. There was a 1960's Schwinn Hornet that went for $350.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 5, 2022)

Dixe@DAFAuction said:


> I was selling in another ring, but I believe the Thomas sold for around $125/$150. There was a 1960's Schwinn Hornet that went for $350.



I knew I should have went!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 5, 2022)

This is the second Thomas I've missed in as many years. I'll have one someday!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixe@DAFAuction (Dec 6, 2022)

You only regret what you do not buy. 😉


----------

